# Sunday's Show and Tell.....8/10/14



## jd56 (Aug 10, 2014)

Daggum this summer is flying by...can't believe it is August already. 

Anyway,  here is the place to show off your newest finds.
Let's see what has been added to your collection whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures.

I thought I could hold out a while till I cleaned this one up a bit but, what the hell here is my newest addition.
Have always wanted one of these....that was complete.

1950 Roadmaster Luxury Liner.  It's rough and it's a restoration project. 
On the search for replacement chromed wheels with the correct ND "D" rear and ND "W" front hubs.
Did buy a repop chainguard but it may not be patina'd enough. Needs a replacement seat or another project for Bob U, new tires, replace the well pitted hbars, rooster light lens..remove the tassels....and alot of love and elbow grease. 
The battery trays on all of the electronics are salvageable and should function again.
"It's all about the buttons and switches", in this case. ...lol
Not a 10 of 10 in condition but, when and how often do they materialize....it is a complete survior for sure. 

Got it off ebay and a member friend went to pick it up. Dropped what he had scheduled during a weekend an took the drive.... Thanks George (GOLDENGREEK). 
Then another friend, also a member here transported it from up east to Va Beach.

Got to love and appreciate what our members will do to help out another member. Regardless of the inconvenience it imposes. Even while they are on vacation. ... Thanks again Todd (47higgins) for delivering it for me. 






It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## ohdeebee (Aug 10, 2014)

Picked this garden bike up yesterday, she'll be parted out just as soon as I can get her apart. There does seem to be nice original blue w/ white paint underneath. The fender light is nice original paint w/ original lens. 



LadiesB6 by jkerstenflikr, on Flickr

Picked this up as well:



Chief1 by jkerstenflikr, on Flickr


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 10, 2014)

ohdeebee said:


> Picked this up as well:
> 
> 
> 
> Chief1 by jkerstenflikr, on Flickr




If there is a more beautiful and over the top head badge I've yet to see it.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 10, 2014)

ODB. ..a garden bike?....nice save?





And the Chief badge is always a nice find.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 10, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> If there is a more beautiful and over the top head badge I've yet to see it.




Ain't that the truth...


----------



## Blackout (Aug 10, 2014)

picked these lights up from one place
old sol / odd dual light and a large cool blue lens light


----------



## Blackout (Aug 10, 2014)

then got this one off a homemade steam engine that was scrapped


----------



## Blackout (Aug 10, 2014)

then a scrap guy had these 3 on his trailer had to save them 
20" tire girls is badged Lincoln
chicken power motors seem to be 60's from couple I found online
he had both of the front fenders for them also I grabbed


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 10, 2014)

Got a Raleigh super corse racer no idea what year.. a nos whizzer speedo and original tomahawk peace pipe


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 10, 2014)

Picked up a butterfly kickstand for my Wingbar. I also got back two chainguards that I had rechromed. I took them to Calco plating in Chicago. Mike the owner did one right and the other one he screwed up on. He didn't tell me anything until I got there.  My Hex Tube chain guard which was a new reproduction chain guard was ruined. I guess when they tried to remove the paint off the guard they left it in the tank too long. The acid penetrated through the guard, obviously they couldn't blame themselves so they put the blame on the guard being too old and pitted. He claimed that the guard had Bondo on it. Bondo on a new guard? I don't think so. Cost to replate both guards was $240! ;-( 



Wingbar:





Hex tube guard:


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 10, 2014)

I was unaware that guard had ever been reproduced? I always remove paint and as much crap as I can before sending out to the plater for two reasons. First it saves a little money on the prep work, secondly you know for sure what they are starting with. I also take pics of all the parts before they go out. V/r Shawn


----------



## 41rollfast (Aug 10, 2014)

Got this project Elgin Twin Bar that's missing all the important parts. 
I need help finding the seat post clamp. Anyone have one? At least for sale.


----------



## npence (Aug 10, 2014)

Picked up a few today 





My new rider will be the 1952? Schwinn bought from the original owner and I would give it at least an 8 1/2 on paint. 




1969 Murray eliminator




1908 racer 






1950 schwinn 24"




20" huffy for my niece




Schwinn Hollywood with factory added bar.


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 10, 2014)

npence said:


> Picked up a few today
> 1908 racer




Love this one with the Kellys - I'd say you had a very good day!


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Aug 10, 2014)

*Elgin and Major*

Came across these and had to grab them.  Don't know much about the Elgin and even less about the Major.  The Elgin has schwinn typhoon cord tires that say made in the USA, not sure if they are reproductions.  They must not have been used much because they still have the little knobs and excess rubber on the seem.  Any info is greatly appreciated and I have more pictures if needed.


----------



## Madness7 (Aug 10, 2014)

I found this 55/56 Schwinn Tiger three speed (I have to check the serial number, but hub says 55). I bought it from the original owner. He sold greeting cards to earn the money to pay for it himself. He repainted it a number of years later because the red paint had faded so much. He still had the original seat and head badge. Also has a 67/68 license plate. A jeweled rim shiner was on the front rim. And he also had this schwinn approved tire gauge, which all was included. I'm planning on keeping this one in my family too, like he did for so many years. Feels good to be the second owner of a bicycle this old.


----------



## jkent (Aug 10, 2014)

jd56 said:


> ODB. ..a garden bike?....nice save?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






How is this a save if it's just going from the garden to the parts yard?
JKent


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## jd56 (Aug 10, 2014)

jkent said:


> How is this a save if it's just going from the garden to the parts yard?
> JKent



Good question JK. I guess I meant saving it from the birds and the elements.  I for one wouldn't part it out. Unless, there were condition issues  discouraging a proper resto.
Hey to each his own on the parting. Yard art is for the rusty non saveable or useable in some way like parts....even if there are parts to save from the elements. 
This bike looks salvageable.
And IMO this was a nice save from the garden.

And by the way guys....some great finds this past week.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 10, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I was unaware that guard had ever been reproduced? I always remove paint and as much crap as I can before sending out to the plater for two reasons. First it saves a little money on the prep work, secondly you know for sure what they are starting with. I also take pics of all the parts before they go out. V/r Shawn




Hey Freqman1 I forgot to thank you for the heads up on the butterfly kickstand. Thanks. I contacted the owner of the girl's Silverking frame that was on Ebay (which you told me about) and she sold it to me. The kickstand fit like a glove. I ended up with a few extra parts lowering the total cost of the kickstand to about $100. Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## spoker (Aug 10, 2014)

girls garden bike looks like 47 hollywood not a b6,looks like it had starlette colors?


----------



## imfastareyou (Aug 10, 2014)

npence said:


> 1969 Murray eliminator




Black eliminator?!  great find.


----------



## tanksalot (Aug 10, 2014)

*Hemi Snow Runner Rabbit Crysler snow bike 10 hp*

I found this thing on the side of the road while driving home from a bike show of all things. ..
This was on a side road & I happened to notice it out of the corner of my eye while driving down the main road.My truck was full but as you can see I made room for this !
After talking to the person who tossed this just to make sure he was getting rid of it even though its a snow vehicle on the curb in August . He told me it ran 10 years ago. He had grabbed it many years earlier two neighbors ago from the house he got it from. Anyway the snow track is broken & its missing a belt drive . But up to that point its chain driven .. I got it home This started on the second pull ! The question I have is do I add wheels to this or add this to a bike ???


----------



## cyclebuster (Aug 10, 2014)

I sold a seat for one of those for a couple hundred dollars last year. Nobody can ride one. Want a face full of snow? fix it and try! interesting wall hanger, which is exactly what 99.99 percent of all survivors are.


----------



## cyclebuster (Aug 10, 2014)

*Sorry*

after the snow rabbit I could not resist posting my weeks find.. don't be too mad. its worth a few bucks I think.


----------



## partsguy (Aug 11, 2014)

*MLC Swap*

Bought this at MLC, pretty rare bike! It's a 1967 Sears Spyder with the 5-speed stick-shift option AND a 24" model! I think it will buff out really nice but it needs a total mechanical overhaul. I considered buying a 24" muscle bike many times but there are to find in good condition. They didn't make anywhere near as many in the larger sizes as they did in the typical 20" child size models. I look forward to burning tires on this one!

It will be far from babied...





I have a bunch of various parts I picked up too I'll post laters  Too bad I could stay for Friday too!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 11, 2014)

tanksalot said:


> I found this thing on the side of the road while driving home from a bike show of all things. ..
> This was on a side road & I happened to notice it out of the corner of my eye while driving down the main road.My truck was full but as you can see I made room for this !
> After talking to the person who tossed this just to make sure he was getting rid of it even though its a snow vehicle on the curb in August . He told me it ran 10 years ago. He had grabbed it many years earlier two neighbors ago from the house he got it from. Anyway the snow track is broken & its missing a belt drive . But up to that point its chain driven .. I got it home This started on the second pull ! The question I have is do I add wheels to this or add this to a bike ???




Love the snow bike!!! more detailed pics...(or sell to me!)


----------



## ratina (Aug 11, 2014)

Neanderthal77 said:


> Came across these and had to grab them.  Don't know much about the Elgin and even less about the Major.  The Elgin has schwinn typhoon cord tires that say made in the USA, not sure if they are reproductions.  They must not have been used much because they still have the little knobs and excess rubber on the seem.  Any info is greatly appreciated and I have more pictures if needed.




The Major is a 50/51 CWC built bike.


----------



## tjkajecj (Aug 11, 2014)

*Sno Rabbits Great FUN!!*

Bought mine new back in 1982, These are a blast for driving down a dark road, 30+ mph in a blizzard, really gets the adrenaline going. Had to replace the rope pull starter a few times, but otherwise still going.


----------



## tanksalot (Aug 11, 2014)

I think my rope may have been replaced I do need to get a T Handle for it but it ran nice & strong for the Min I ran it ..   







tjkajecj said:


> Bought mine new back in 1982, These are a blast for driving down a dark road, 30+ mph in a blizzard, really gets the adrenaline going. Had to replace the rope pull starter a few times, but otherwise still going.


----------



## bikiba (Aug 11, 2014)

tanksalot said:


> I found this thing on the side of the road while driving home from a bike show of all things. ..
> This was on a side road & I happened to notice it out of the corner of my eye while driving down the main road.My truck was full but as you can see I made room for this !
> After talking to the person who tossed this just to make sure he was getting rid of it even though its a snow vehicle on the curb in August . He told me it ran 10 years ago. He had grabbed it many years earlier two neighbors ago from the house he got it from. Anyway the snow track is broken & its missing a belt drive . But up to that point its chain driven .. I got it home This started on the second pull ! The question I have is do I add wheels to this or add this to a bike ???




that thing is super cool! how does it work?? does it blow air out the back?


----------



## tanksalot (Aug 13, 2014)

This has a rear Track( Same as a Snowmobile) That is missing but are available .. It would take Im estimating $400 to $500 in parts to get this up & going ( There is a person who has parts for sale who is devoted to these.)  But Then it would be worth about $1200 to $1500 .. Complete( But Im fairly certain I can put wheels on this fairly easy with limited mods ...) I wish it ran n forced air.  







bikiba said:


> that thing is super cool! how does it work?? does it blow air out the back?


----------



## bikiba (Aug 13, 2014)

tanksalot said:


> This has a rear Track( Same as a Snowmobile) That is missing but are available .. It would take Im estimating $400 to $500 in parts to get this up & going ( There is a person who has parts for sale who is devoted to these.)  But Then it would be worth about $1200 to $1500 .. Complete( But Im fairly certain I can put wheels on this fairly easy with limited mods ...) I wish it ran n forced air.




it looks like something someone would take to "ricks restoration"...very cool


----------



## Iverider (Aug 13, 2014)

Yeah, and they'd grind down all of those "ugly welds" to make it "Look cool" rendering it a death trap.


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 13, 2014)

Been a bit busy this week, but here are the last 5 bikes we picked up from that elderly local collector. He was real sad to see the last of them go, but in his 80's, he said he'd rather sell them on his terms than have the "vultures" descend on his kids when he passed...not a thought I want to have to worry about for a long time! They have already found a new home in a soon to open museum, which made him feel a bit better.

Darcie/Nick


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 13, 2014)

Holy PooP! Very nice Nick!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 13, 2014)

Wholy Ka Ka Batman!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow! Stinky poop stick, nick!!! Those are amazing!!!


----------



## Fltwd57 (Aug 13, 2014)

The Ace is slippery sweet!!!



Nickinator said:


> View attachment 164509


----------



## jd56 (Aug 14, 2014)

Daggum this is sweet. Donald Ducks are just too cool.
Got to love these colors





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## walter branche (Aug 14, 2014)

*????*

Is it the man that bought my bluebird ,, or did he know him ,, seems strange you all have so much activity in coon rapids ??


----------

